# Was muss man für nen Multifunktions-(Büro)Drucker alles installieren?



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2011)

*Was muss man für nen Multifunktions-(Büro)Drucker alles installieren?*

Ich installiere am Freitag bei nem Kumpel win7 und seinen neuen MF-Laserdrucker, einen Samsung SCX-4623. Was muss man eigentlich alles installieren, damit der MF-Drucker direkt problemlos als Drucker läuft und man auch Dokumente scannen kann? Bei Samsung gibt es da nen Haufen an Software, von der sicher nicht alles nötig ist.

Reicht der normale Treiber, Scanner-Treiber und das Tool "SmarThru4" ? Oder braucht man vlt nicht mal dieses tool, sondern kann mit win7, wenn Scannertreiber installiert sind, auch mit win7 selbst was einscannen?


Zudem gibt es neben dem normalen Treiber auch einen "Universal Print Driver" - macht der Sinn, oder ist das nur für den Fall, dass man theoretisch Zugriff auf viele versch. Drucker haben kann? 


Die Sache ist nämlich die, dass sein jetziger Minolta, eine große Offfice-MF-Drucker/Kopiermaschine, wahnsinnig kompliziert zu installieren war, da musste sogar einer von der Firma, die das Teil vermietet, 2 Stunden rumwerkeln. man musste da alles möglich manuell einrichten usw, es gab nicht einfach 2-3 Treiber und fertig. So was will ich natürlich vermeiden.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was muss man für nen Multifunktions-(Büro)Drucker alles installieren?*

So weit ich gelesen habe, ist der Universal Treiber für mehrere Drucker des Herstellers kompatibel, habe es nie ausprobiert, HP hat ne Seite wo stand das der Universal Treiber für mehrere ihrer Drucker sei.

Ich habe auch einen MF-Samsung Drucker, jedoch hatte nur einen Treiber auf der Disc und der lief mit dem Drucker bis heute ganz gut, wie es Morgen wird weiss ich noch nicht. 

Aber meiner Meinung nach brauchst du nur einen normalen Treiber zwei Treiber zusammen gehen für das gleiche Gerät wahrscheinlich nicht, hättest dann vielleicht den Drucker 2 mal drin


----------



## Ahab (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was muss man für nen Multifunktions-(Büro)Drucker alles installieren?*

Ich würde mal denken, dass wenn das Gerät samt Treiber unter Win installiert ist, für alle Anwendungen nutzbar ist - für Word und Co zum Drucken und alle möglichen Anwendungen zum Scannen. 

So würde ich es zumindest einfach erstmal versuchen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was muss man für nen Multifunktions-(Büro)Drucker alles installieren?*

Jo, es ging halt darum, dass dieser eine "Profi"drucker unglaublich schwer einzubinden war. hab heute den samsung installiert, einfach die CD rein, Anweisungen befolgt => alles da, inkl. nem Tool zum scannen von windows aus.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was muss man für nen Multifunktions-(Büro)Drucker alles installieren?*

Dann nehm ich an das du jetzt Drucken und Scannen kannst ohne Probleme vom PC aus, und Kopieren vom Drucker aus, richtig?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was muss man für nen Multifunktions-(Büro)Drucker alles installieren?*

Ja, bzw. mein Kumoel kann das - ist ja nicht mein MF-Drucker


----------

